# Panfish 3-1-09



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Tough bite, but squeaked out a few.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice fish!! :beer:


----------



## TN trout'n'bass (Mar 7, 2009)

Good job and nice catch!!! Gotta love em' bluegills!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Sweet, love to eat panfish!!!


----------



## MrGrey1 (May 24, 2009)

I release most of mine. Fun to catch though... Get an ARTEXX float and you'll see how sensetive they are. Artexx Fishing floats are good for anything like Crappies, panfish, sunfish, trout or carp! Just great product for small fishies..


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Yeah I release most of mine too. Those were a few of many.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice fish. looks like a lot of fun :beer:


----------

